# What's wrong with his comb



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I was looking at my rooster hazelnut's comb. I knew he has frostbite and comb scabs. I was looking over his whole comb. None of the wounds healed, that's weird. Then i saw something. An air bubble in his comb. His skin is peeling. Please help me. What's wrong with him? Is this untreated frostbite or are my hens peeling off his skin. Just please help. I am so worried about him.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

A picture would help to form a reply.


----------



## Fairmaiden (May 10, 2021)

If I was you I would start to put vaseline on his comb as soon as you can to start the healing process. In order to stop frostbite, it is also preventative. 

You might also look into a chicken heater to put in your chicken house if he has a big com, the extreme cold will do this to them. Vaseline... go and get some and rub it in generously.

As I can not see a photo of the air bubble thing, I don't know - however it could just be a reaction to the non-healing.

If it is still cold I would look into getting him inside for a spell.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I can get a pic of his comb in a few minutes when my device changes more. Also he is in the house and we have a coop heater,


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I can get a pic of his comb in a few minutes when my device changes more. Also he is in the house and we have a coop heater,


My phone was dieing when i took this. He is inside but that's the coop.


----------



## Fairmaiden (May 10, 2021)

I do not think it is anything to worry about. 

It could be that just a little of his comb has hardened from the frostbite and will probably just sort itself out. If it is hard it is probably going through the healing process. 

If it is not hard then it could be a little cause for worry. 

But do not get too worked up, as it is not good for you or for him.

Just monitor it and see how it goes.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Fairmaiden said:


> I do not think it is anything to worry about.
> 
> It could be that just a little of his comb has hardened from the frostbite and will probably just sort itself out. If it is hard it is probably going through the healing process.
> 
> ...


Oh it's soft just so you know.


----------



## Fairmaiden (May 10, 2021)

Just keep an eye on it then, as long as there is no discharge it is not infected, that's a good thing...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My first thought was the Vaseline too. 

And you know me, I saw watch before jumping in without all of the answers.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> My phone was dieing when i took this. He is inside but that's the coop.
> View attachment 43643


Also in the morning i found it was a pocket of fluid. Is that bad?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It more than likely from the frost bite. You can do the Vaseline of if your worried about infection use an antibiotic ointment. 

Try not to break it. It's kind of like a burn blister and right now it's closed so no bacteria can get in.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It more than likely from the frost bite. You can do the Vaseline of if your worried about infection use an antibiotic ointment.
> 
> Try not to break it. It's kind of like a burn blister and right now it's closed so no bacteria can get in.


What do i do if my hens pop the blister?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing you can do. Although I'm kind of doubting they'll mess with it. Put the antibiotic on it if it pops before it's fully dried up. He should be fine.

You need to try and figure out why he has frostbite and do something to mitigate it. It can be from moisture being too high in the coop when it's closed up and no proper air flow to keep it dryer. Or it could be cold wind blasting on them.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nothing you can do. Although I'm kind of doubting they'll mess with it. Put the antibiotic on it if it pops before it's fully dried up. He should be fine.
> 
> You need to try and figure out why he has frostbite and do something to mitigate it. It can be from moisture being too high in the coop when it's closed up and no proper air flow to keep it dryer. Or it could be cold wind blasting on them.


Well i did get really upset at the coop door when it snowed and i may or may not have shattered one of the windows. And we only insulated a week ago. Which is around 26 days ago. It makes sense. Also most of my roos wounds on there combs are open because my hens cassyopea, hope, and fire peak at them. Hence the worry.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The antibiotic ointment will help as much as anything.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick named small fri said:


> Well i did get really upset at the coop door when it snowed and i may or may not have shattered one of the windows. And we only insulated a week ago. Which is around 26 days ago. It makes sense. Also most of my roos wounds on there combs are open because my hens cassyopea, hope, and fire peak at them. Hence the worry.


Well, now you see why it isn't wise to lose your cool when dealing with the birds. That broken window could certainly be part of the problem. 

When you treat the frostbite remember the area is quite painful so be kind to the big guy.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Well, now you see why it isn't wise to lose your cool when dealing with the birds. That broken window could certainly be part of the problem.
> 
> When you treat the frostbite remember the area is quite painful so be kind to the big guy.


I know. Wven when my hens get breasted by the roos i am nice. I have promised all of them that i would not hurt them and if i do it is a accident.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nothing you can do. Although I'm kind of doubting they'll mess with it. Put the antibiotic on it if it pops before it's fully dried up. He should be fine.
> 
> You need to try and figure out why he has frostbite and do something to mitigate it. It can be from moisture being too high in the coop when it's closed up and no proper air flow to keep it dryer. Or it could be cold wind blasting on them.


It popped. My hens popped it. So hazelnut is bleeding everywhere, rain the hen is gone,my hands have lymph on them, and his blister popped. So my night was great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Use sugar or flour to stop it if you don't have blood stop. Once it's stopped, probably tomorrow, put some antibiotic ointment on the area.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Use sugar or flour to stop it if you don't have blood stop. Once it's stopped, probably tomorrow, put some antibiotic ointment on the area.


Is neosporin or bag balm okay? That's all i have right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. Bag balm might be great to use after his comb heals.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Is neosporin or bag balm okay? That's all i have right now.


I would use the neosporin, but either would work for the moment.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep. Bag balm might be great to use after his comb heals.


Ok i will do that. Can i put like a ban aid of some sort on it so my hens leave it alone.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok i will do that. Can i put like a ban aid of some sort on it so my hens leave it alone.


A band-aid would not be recommended.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A band aid would draw their attention even more.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A band aid would draw their attention even more.


Ah well what can i put on my boys cuts. My hen keep peeling off there comb scabs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blue Kote but extreme caution needs to be taken because it can blind him.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Blue Kote but extreme caution needs to be taken because it can blind him.


I have put blu kote on a rooster's comb before. Icecl my silkie rooster was messing with big hens. He decided to try and breeed with toast. All i have to say is toast don't play around and don't mess with toast.


----------

